# Problem mit dem JDBC Treiber



## JavaPunk (31. Okt 2006)

Also mein Problem ist es, ich schaffe es einfach nicht den Treiber zu installieren. Im Buch steht man sollte die Datei   mysql-connector-java-3.1.10-bin.jar in den lib-Ordner kopieren. Ok ich habe es gemacht.
Dann kommt ne PATH Anweisung : *set CLASSPATH=c:\j2sdk\lib\mysql-connector-java-3.1.10-bin.jar;%CLASSPATH%*

Ok habe auch gemacht.
Beim compeliren habe ich auch keine Probleme, jedoch wenn ich das Programm ausführe bekomme ich eine Antwort und zwar : *java.lang.ClassNotFoundException : org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver*

Ok so weit ich es verstehe, das der Driver nicht existiert.    :autsch: 

Kann mir jemand helfen!?


----------



## thE_29 (31. Okt 2006)

Nur weil du etwas kompilieren kannst, heißt es ja noch lange nicht, das es dann auch nachher noch da ist..

Du musst beim Starten den Treiber auch angeben!

Oder du lässt dir ein Jar File bauen, wo der Treiber schon drinnen ist!


----------



## JavaPunk (31. Okt 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur weil du etwas kompilieren kannst, heißt es ja noch lange nicht, das es dann auch nachher noch da ist..
> 
> Du musst beim Starten den Treiber auch angeben!
> 
> Oder du lässt dir ein Jar File bauen, wo der Treiber schon drinnen ist!



Wie?

Kann mir jemand erklären? Bitte!


----------



## b0unc3 (31. Okt 2006)

lädst du den Treiber denn auch?

also z.B

Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");


----------



## André Uhres (1. Nov 2006)

ODBC-Variante


----------



## JavaPunk (1. Nov 2006)

b0unc3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> lädst du den Treiber denn auch?
> 
> also z.B
> 
> Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");



Jo.


----------

